# Coop access?



## axeljack (Oct 23, 2016)

I have three bantams. I'm new to the wonderful world of chickens. I'm curious if my ladies should have constant access to the coop or if I need to close the coop during the day and leave them in the run.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi. I always give them access to the coop to lay eggs. I also keep their food bowl in their coop. I would say they need access.

Welcome!


----------



## Zanelewis (Dec 29, 2017)

You could always Put them in the run ,so that they can eat drink and do their buisness. Then u can put them back in the coop.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

My bantams have constant access to the coop and spend most of there winter days roosting


----------



## Zanelewis (Dec 29, 2017)

Steinwand said:


> My bantams have constant access to the coop and spend most of there winter days roosting


Do you have a run Attached to your hen house? or do u have them separated well what i do i put my chickens in the coop at night and have a light in the hen house. I get up the nextday and get them out of the hen house and bring them to a pen outside. I throw chicken feed and give them water. I just got my coop for christmas and they are not used to going in and out of the hen house. When they see light in the house they alt to go up their by themselves. they should know what to do in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Yes its a 10 by 10 dog kennel with the coop above the floor


----------



## Zanelewis (Dec 29, 2017)

Steinwand said:


> Yes its a 10 by 10 dog kennel with the coop above the floor


Thats nice! So the chickens wont go in the run they stay in the hen house all day? if they are in hen house allday then they might be getting to lay or they just sitting on their eggs. i dont know if u have eggs


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

They don't lay anymore ugh but the big hens do and they come out every now and then to get food and water


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

That was when I was cleaning it a few weeks ago


----------



## Zanelewis (Dec 29, 2017)

Thats a good looking coop can always get more haha more chickens more egg production


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

So true I have 5 cream legbars 2 isbars shipping January 2nd from green fire farms


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Nice tractor coop!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I let my chickens have access to the coop all day and mine are free-range.I had to train them to go in the coop at night by carrying each one back there until they get the idea and go on their own.Some take longer than others.Now that it's really cold,they've been hanging out in the coop.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

I say access to coop all day. mine like to wander, but with the cold weather and rain, they stay in the coop most of the day anyways. love the coop btw, its very similar to mine.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Thankyou me and my dad built it


----------



## axeljack (Oct 23, 2016)

Thank you everyone for being super helpful


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Don't be a stranger


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I open the coop but the chickens refused to come out.I guess it's too cold and the snow is making their feet cold,geese,too,which I thought was strange.I thought if anybody could take the cold,it would be the geese.I guess I got wimpy geese.


----------

